# Is non-scratch material real?



## kenny1999 (Aug 26, 2020)

Most sponges or even scouring pad in the market are claimed to be non-scratch all the times.

However, are they really non-scratch?? Or does it really depend on their definition? I can almost always see fine scratches under home light, deep
scratches are never seen though. However, I don't think there is any cleaning
stuff that could create deep scratches, but I also do not think there is any
sponges in the market that doesn't make any scratches. What is your opinion


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 26, 2020)

We've had a discussion on this topic before. The sponges with blue scouring pads are safe for non-stick cookware. I don't see them making any scratches on metal cookware. The sponges with green scrubbing pads will scratch metal and damage non-stick. Sponges encased in a plastic mesh should be the same as the blue sponges.


----------

